# Tyre dressings - Snake oil?



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

Sorry (not sorry!) for the clickbaity headline but I'm really struggling to decide what or even if I should use as a tyre dressing.

On my last car I used Megs Endurance and I was quite happy with it. A bit messy to put on but I never got any sling.

On my current car I scrub the tyres but haven't used any dressing and am fairly happy with the way they look.

I've just watched Jon's long term tyre dressing test and I’m even more confused!

I was quite surprised how much the solvent based ones (Megs included) made the tyre look so brown after a while, kind of defeats the object unless you're going to dress the tyres every couple of weeks.

Anyone else decided not to bother with tyre dressing or is there actually something out there that's fairly easy to apply and doesn't make your tyres go brown after a few weeks?!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Haven’t tried snake oil yet, but could be a winner, but on a serious note, quite often use silicone spray.
Happy with the look, last long enough, doesn’t do damage and easy to apply.

Like the Autoglym one, but actually have better results with rubber and vinyl care, no sling no mess and economical, apart from the horrible black paint that car dealers and cheap carwashes use, haven’t seen many who withstand the rain for long.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Waka said:


> Sorry (not sorry!) for the clickbaity headline but I'm really struggling to decide what or even if I should use as a tyre dressing.
> 
> On my last car I used Megs Endurance and I was quite happy with it. A bit messy to put on but I never got any sling.
> 
> ...


Ive been using Alienmagic Lucky tyre dressing. I actually really like it. Gives a nice finish, just the right amount of shine and it keeps the tyres looking black rather than brown


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Gyeon tire express is good but my current go to is infinity wax 2.0 which I'm definitely getting more of. Leaves a lovely natural look to the tyres. 

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Cant go wrong with perl or gyeon offerings. I dont find any tyre dressings last very long so i just use ones that make the tyres look great and are nice to use

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

I never bother with them, just scrub the tyres clean. Rubber for tyres isn't actually black.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Is it not the antiozonant added to tyres at manufacture (which is supposed to prevent tyres from premature drying and cracking) that turns the tyres brown, rather than any kind of dressing?


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

That's correct, also the carbon black they add to stabilise the polymer and absorb UV.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Currently using Koch PS silicone free, The Meguiars Hot shine is super shiny but turns them brown eventually. KC is quite durable and not too in your face, don't have a picture of them on same car but Fiesta wheel is after a few weeks with some naff weather where id say its gone but not brown and the Seat is newly dressed tyres.


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

Waka said:


> Sorry (not sorry!) for the clickbaity headline but I'm really struggling to decide what or even if I should use as a tyre dressing.
> 
> On my last car I used Megs Endurance and I was quite happy with it. A bit messy to put on but I never got any sling.
> 
> ...


Solvents will bring out oils and anti ozone compounds from the tyres , their is something like 5gallons of oil in a standard car tyre, I use waterbased dressings only


----------



## cangri (Feb 25, 2011)

Koch PS or Gyeon Tyre works great for me.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

For the last few months, I've been using carpro P.E.R.L. Prep the tyre well, and use neat. Work in with a brush, and clean excess from the rims with a cloth.
It's now all I'll use. Highly recommended.


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

As always, thanks for the replies everyone.

I do worry about the solvent based dressings pulling out the manufacturers protectants from the tyres, another reason not to use them!

So I have ordered a water based one to try - Gyeon Tyre Express and somehow I've ended up with 100 quid order from clean and shiny!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Waka said:


> As always, thanks for the replies everyone.
> 
> I do worry about the solvent based dressings pulling out the manufacturers protectants from the tyres, another reason not to use them!
> 
> So I have ordered a water based one to try - Gyeon Tyre Express and somehow I've ended up with 100 quid order from clean and shiny!


:lol: You wont be the only one who gets carried away


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

Super fast delivery from Clean and Shiny, thank you.

Looks like it passes the sniff test, hands off my Haribo!

Does anone who uses Gyeon Tire Express use a pump dispenser? The one with my order looks a bit too long for the bottle, maybe it's meant for the dodo juice.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Beautiful Dog. Good luck with the products.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Waka said:


> Super fast delivery from Clean and Shiny, thank you.
> 
> Looks like it passes the sniff test, hands off my Haribo!
> 
> Does anone who uses Gyeon Tire Express use a pump dispenser? The one with my order looks a bit too long for the bottle, maybe it's meant for the dodo juice.


I have the 1 litre one and that has a pump head on it

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeroandy (Sep 2, 2009)

After trying quite a lot myself, I've found Swissvax Penu works the best.


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Auto Finesse Satin tyre creme for me. Gives the nicest finish imo. Doesnt last long in the rain like Megs Endurance, but I've had people at work asking what I use and its cheap as chips. 
I always scrub my tyres using Bilt Hamber Surfex HD and tbh they never go brown. Did a car two weeks ago that the tyres were very brown and have never been cleaned properly, or dressed, and they were very very brown. So much so I scrubbed them 3 times but with no noticeable improvement, so not sure its tyre dressing that causes this effect.


----------

